# My Journal



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2006)

I guess I'll start to post my journal here. If anyone has any constructive comments please feel free to leave them.

1/18 - Back 

2 sets 15 Front pulldowns 70 
2 sets 15 Low cable rows #11 

4 sets 12,10,8,6 T-bar rows 45,70,90,115 
4 sets 16,16,13,12 Dumbbell shrugs 45 

2 sets 12 Deadlifts 135 
2 sets 6 Power cleans 135 
4 sets 10,10,8,8 Single arm dumbbell rows 45


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

How often do you hit back???
Looks like too much volume and exercises to me...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2006)

Once a week. The first two sets are warm ups. The t-bar rows and shrugs went together as a group. Then the deadlifts and dumbbell rows were together. I have generally 40 minutes max to get through each of my sessions. That's why I tend to group different things together in one big set.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2006)

1/19 - Bicep/Abs
I was on limited time today and had to get in whatever I was able to do.

4 sets 15,12,10,7 Seated hammer curls 25,30,35,40
4 sets 15 Lying leg raises to reverse crunches

2 sets 10,7 Seated cheat curls 45,50
1 drop set 6,2 Seated cheat curls 50,45
3 sets 26 Rotating crunches


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

1/20 - Chest 

5 sets 15,12,10,7,3 Flat dumbbell press 60,70,80,90,100 

3 sets 12 Dips 

4 sets 7,6,15,12 Decline barbell press 205,205,135,135


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 23, 2006)

1/23 - Chest/Tricep

5 sets 15,12,10,8,5 Incline dumbbell press 45,55,65,75,85

3 sets 10 Pullovers 50
3 sets 12,10,10 Incline overhead tricep extension 60,70,70

3 sets 12 Cable crossover #5
2 sets 20,15 Bench dips with 45lb plate

2 sets 3,6 Incline barbell press 175,155


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 24, 2006)

1/24 - Back

3 sets 12 Low cable pulls #11,12,13
3 sets 15 Back extensions 130,140,150
3 sets 10 Braced Incline rear lateral raises 15

3 sets 15,8,5 T-bar rows 45,90,135
3 sets 12 Dumbbell shrugs 55

2 sets 12 Deadlifts 185
2 sets 6 Powercleans 135


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> 1/24 - Back
> 
> 3 sets 12 Low cable pulls #11,12,13 *#2*
> 3 sets 15 Back extensions 130,140,150 *#5*
> ...


Thats the order I would do them in.....ask P-funk.....he is an Olympic lifter and a mod here, he knows a great deal about training.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 25, 2006)

1/25 - Bicep/Abs

3 sets 15,12,10 Seated dumbbell concentration curls 25,30,35
3 sets 15 Leg lifts to reverse crunches on flat bench

3 sets 12,12,10 Standing 2 arm cable curls #10,10,11
3 sets 26 Lying rotating crunches

3 sets 10,8,5 Standing barbell curls 75,85,95
3 sets 20 Crunches


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats the order I would do them in.....ask P-funk.....he is an Olympic lifter and a mod here, he knows a great deal about training.


Ok, can do.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2006)

1/26 - Chest

4 sets 12,10,8,4 Flat dumbbell press 70,80,90,100

3 sets 12,10,10 Cable crossovers #5
3 sets 10 Decline dumbbell fly's 30

3 sets 12,10,10 Dips
3 sets 10,5,3 Decline barbell press 185,205,225


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2006)

You train chest 3 times a week?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 27, 2006)

1/27 - Legs
Since my knee has been doing better I started the leg work outs again. Since it was the first time this year I decided to go light with more reps just to see how the knee was going to handle the loads.

2 sets 15 Leg extensions 70
2 sets 15 Leg curls 70
2 sets 15 Abductor machine 30

3 sets 12,8,8 Squats 135,185,185
2 sets 12 Cross leg cable extensions #5

2 sets 10 Stiff leg deadlifts 105
2 sets 15 Seated teo presses 290

3 sets 15,12,12 Standing toe raises on step 105,155,155


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You train chest 3 times a week?


No, twice. On monday and thursday. Monday is incline stuff, pullovers and isolating the tricep. Thursday is flat dumbbell's a cable and then decline barbell presses.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 30, 2006)

1/30 - Chest/Tricep 

5 sets 15,12,10,8,5 Incline dumbbell press 45,55,65,75,85 

3 sets 12 Incline cable fly's #5 
3 sets 15,12,10 Two arm overhead dumbbell extensions 45,55,65 

4 sets 15,10,5,4 Incline barbell press 105,125,145,165


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2006)

1/31 - Back

3 sets 15,15,12 V-bar pulldowns 70,80,90

3 sets 12,10,8 Deadlifts 135,205,225
3 sets 12 Dumbbell shrugs 50
2 sets 6 Power cleans 135

3 sets 12,10,5 T-bar rows 45,90,115

3 sets 10,8,8 Single arm dumbbell rows 50


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2006)

2/1 - Bicep/Abs

11 sets 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,4 Standing camber bar curls 60
My partner & I used the I go you go method.

3 sets 10,10,8 Single arm cable curls #6,7,8
4 sets 26 Rotating crunches

3 sets 15 Leg lifts to reverse crunches on flat bench
3 sets 10 Leg lifts on vertical bench


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 2, 2006)

2/2 - Chest

5 sets 15,10,8,3,5 Decline barbell press 155,185,225,250,225

3 sets 10 Decline dumbbell fly 30
3 sets 12 Cable crossovers #5

2 sets 12 Dips


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2006)

2/3 - Legs

3 sets 15,15,12 Leg extensions 70,80,90
3 sets 15,15,12 Leg curls 70,80,90
3 sets 15,15,12 Abductor machine 30,30,40

3 sets 15,10,8 Squats 105,175,195
3 sets 15 Seated calf raises 290

3 sets 12 Stiff leg deadlifts 105


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2006)

2/6 - Chest/Tricep

6 sets 15,15,8,6,3,3 Incline dumbbell press 50,50,80,85,90,90

3 sets 12,10,10 Incline dumbbell fly's 30,35,35
3 sets 12,10,10 Seated overhead tricep extensions w/camber bar 70
3 sets 8,5,4 Rope pushdowns #8

2 sets 12 Cable crossovers #5


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2006)

no shoulder work besides shrugs?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 7, 2006)

2/7 - Back

4 sets 12,10,8,6 Deadlifts 135,205,225,245
2 sets 6 Power cleans 135

3 sets 12,8,6 T-bar rows 45,90,115

3 sets 10,10,8 Single arm dumbbell rows 50,55,60


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 7, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> no shoulder work besides shrugs?


I used to have a set deltoid work out but I haven't followed it in a while. My shoulders take a beating all week long between chest, back, and being at the karate studio.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2006)

2/9- Chest

4 sets 12,10,7,3 Flat dumbbell presses 70,80,90,100

3 sets 10 Stiff arm pullovers 50
3 sets 12 Cable crossovers #5

3 sets 10,6,3 Decline barbell press 185,205,225


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2006)

2/10 - Legs

2 sets 15,12 Leg extensions 80,90
3 sets 15,12,12 Abductor machine 30,40,40
3 sets 15,12,12 Leg curls 80,90,100
3 sets 12,10,6 Squats 135,185,205

2 sets 10 Stiff leg deadlifts 105
2 sets 8 Squats 155

3 sets 15,12,12 Standing toe raises on step 105,155,175


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 13, 2006)

2/13 - Chest

5 sets 15,12,10,6,4 Incline dumbell press 50,60,70,80,85

4 sets 12,8,6,4 Incline barbell press 105,125,145,165
3 sets 10,8,6 Flat dumbell fly's 35

3 sets 10 Fly machine 70,60,60
3 sets 12,12,10 Cable crossovers #5,5,4


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2006)

2/14 - Back

5 sets 15,15,12,8,6 Deadlifts 135,135,205,225,245
3 sets 12 Dumbell shrugs 50

3 sets 12,10,6 T-bar rows 45,90,115
3 sets 10,8,8 Front pulldowns 90

3 sets 10,8,6 Single arm dumbell rows 60,65,70


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2006)

2/15 - Bicep/Abs
Not really so much abs today.

4 sets 15,15,10,8 Incline dumbell curls 25,30,35,40
4 sets 15 Leg raises to reverse crunches on flat bench

3 sets 10,10,8 Single arm cable curls #6,7,8
3 sets 26 Rotating crunches

3 sets 8,6,8 Single arm preacher cable curls #8,9,8


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2006)

2/16 - Chest

5 sets 15,12,6,3,2 Decline barbell press 155,185,225,245,260

3 sets 10,8,6 Decline dumbell fly's 25,30,35
4 sets 12,10,6,4 Incline barbell press 135,155,175,185

3 sets 10,8,6 Decline dumbell press 55,65,65
3 sets 10 Fly machine 70


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2006)

2/17 - Legs

2 sets 15 Leg extensions 80,90
2 sets 15 Abductor machine 30
2 sets 15 Leg curls 80,90

5 sets 12,10,8,6,6 Squats 155,175,195,215,215
4 sets 15,15,12,12 Seated calf raises 290,290,310,310

3 sets 12 Stiff leg dead lifts 105

2 sets 10,5 Lunges on box 30


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2006)

2/20 - Chest

5 sets 15,12,10,8,3 Incline dumbell press 50,60,70,80,90

3 sets 10,8,8 Incline dumbell fly's 30,40,40
3 sets 10 Cable crossovers #5

3 sets 12,8,6 Incline barbell press 125,145,165

1 sets 20 Drop set fly machine 90,80,70,60lb. weight to get 20 reps.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2006)

2/21 - Back

3 sets 12,12,10 V-bar front pulldowns 80,90,100
3 sets 12 Low cable pulls #12,12,13

3 sets 8,8,6 Power cleans 135

2 sets 12,10 T-bar rows 45,90

2 sets 8,7 Single arm dumbell rows 70
1 sets 10 Single arm cable row #6


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2006)

2/22 - Bicep

3 sets 20,15,10 Seated dumbell hammer curls 25,30,35

3 sets 12,10,6 Incline dumbell curls 35,40,45

3 sets 8,6,6 Seated cheat curls 45,50,45

2 sets 8 Single arm cable curls #6


----------

